# text - vom winder verweht



## vinc5nt (19. Juni 2003)

Hi,

wie kann ich einen Text der auf einem bewegten himmelshintergrund liegt, quasi vom winde verwehen lassen?
es soll so aussehen als würde der text dort liegen und ein windstoß wüde ihn dann verschwinden lassen.
welches prog brauch ich dazu (aftereffects,premiere,etc) usw. 


danke


----------



## goela (19. Juni 2003)

Buchstaben durcheinanderwirbeln lassen, wie Laub? Dann musst Du mit AfterEffects ran!


----------



## vinc5nt (21. Juni 2003)

nope ... jeder buchstabe soll zerfallen in staub ... oder irgendwie so was wie nebel soll sich über die legen und die dann mit einer windböhe davon tragen. Dabei sollen die Buchstaben nicht mehr sichtbar sein. also kein pillapalle sonder martial arts  ... klappt glaube ich aber nicht .. braucht man bestimmt so was wie flame oder so mit partikel spielerein zu ... oder ?


----------



## goela (21. Juni 2003)

Den Text würde ich dann schon eher mit einem 3D Programm machen. Frag doch mal im 3D Forum wie man sowas machen könnte!


----------



## vinc5nt (22. Juni 2003)

habs raus ... war nur zu blöde um ae zu benutzen  ... ich kannte das da mit den keys, also dem timing nicht ... jetzt hab ich einfach unschärfe und richtungsunschärfe benutzt sieht prima aus  ... aber nochmal danke


----------



## goela (22. Juni 2003)

Würdest Du eventuell, wenn nicht zu gross, die Projektdatei hier als Demo anhängen?
Mich würde das Ergebnis nämlich interessieren!


----------



## vinc5nt (22. Juni 2003)

willst du das Ergebnis ( 80MB ) haben  ... oder willst du nur die AE Projekt datei, welche dir eigentlich nichts zeigen würde, oder möchtest du mir ein format angeben, in dem ich das dann speicher?  
Ich hab nämlich keinen Plan in was für einem nicht DV Format ich das aus AE exportieren sollte, damit man das eingiermaßen hochwertig über inet angucken kann ...


----------



## goela (22. Juni 2003)

Ich meine eigentlich nur die Projektdatei! Am Besten wäre natürlich, wenn Du ein Beispiel machen könntest, wo Du nur den Text "verwehen" lässt. Dann müsste die Projektdatei recht klein werden!
Rechnen lassen kann ich es ja dann selber!


----------



## Hackintosh (22. Juni 2003)

mich würd es ehrlich gesagt auch interessiern ^^


----------



## brecht (22. Juni 2003)

interesse ebenso angemeldet


----------



## vinc5nt (23. Juni 2003)

also, ich glaube ihr überschätzt die ganze Sache  ... "Verwehen, war eine Utopie meinerseits ... was jetzt rausgekommen ist, ist so eine Art Wölkchen, dass entsteht, zum schriftzug wird und dann verschwindet ( link ) 
Das mit dem Luftzug und unregelmäßgier "Verwehung" dürfte problematisch sein. Ich kenn mich noch nicht so gut mit AE aus, aber ich meine etwas von Partikeln gelesen zu haben. Kann aber auch nur ein Plugin sein. Nur wenn man Verwehungen haben würden wollte  dann bräuchte man entweder ein geiles 3d Prog oder Partikel, oder?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (23. Juni 2003)

Zu dem Partikel-Zeugs kann ich zwar nicht wirklich was sagen, aber den Effekt find ich ziemlich schön. 

Sowas ähnlich hatte ich auch mal vor, ist nur daran gescheitert, dass man in der AE-Tryout nicht speichern oder rendern kann.


----------



## brecht (23. Juni 2003)

lass mich raten: du hast die schrift mit dem gauscher bzw. schnellen weichzeichner  animiert - sieht schön aus ist aber nicht so ganz was du zuerst haben wolltest - ich habe leider nur die AE standart version - im AE Production Bundle könnte man da sicher was mit partikeln manchen - oder aber in 3dsmax oder so animieren, und dan in AE einsetzen


----------



## vinc5nt (23. Juni 2003)

Ja, ich glaube an 3d Prog Partikeln kommt man nicht drumrum ... wäre dann nochmal, vermute ich, eine Herrausforderung sie dann in AE so auszufräsen (die bg-Farben wegzuzaubern), dass es auch gut aussieht. Naja, aber der Film war nur für die Schule und als ich gesehen in was das alles ausarten könnte  ... hab ich mich dann lieber auf einen kleinen, unspektakulären, aber feinen  effekt reduziert. Fürn Kenner ist das simpel und "bescheiden" - vermute ich  - aber fürn Lehrer ist das bestimmt gut genug. War ja kein Filmkurs sondern so etwas wie ein referat ...


----------



## brecht (23. Juni 2003)

das mit dem rauskeyen der Background farben wäre in einem 3d prog gar kein problem, weil du deine animation einfach als tif einzelbildfolge mit transparentem hintergrund rendern könntest, die du dann in ae importierst, - 

aber es ist der visuelle eindruck der zählt - und wenn du nur einen lehrer beeindrucken willst, dann hätte es schon gereicht, den Schriftzug einfach ein und wieder auszublenden -  - bin mir sicher der ganzen klasse fällt die kinlade runter, wenn du dein referat hälst;-)


----------



## vinc5nt (23. Juni 2003)

hehe  ... wahrscheinlich hast du recht ... aber ein bischen rumspielen, macht ja immer Spaß, vor allem wenn man gerade dabei ist AE näher kennenzulernen, ist irgendwie ein prima Programm ! Bisher kann ich aber schwer einschätzen wieviel Potential es in sich trägt / ob man damit pro Sachen machen kann.


----------



## Bypass41 (26. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich habe auch noch ein Verwehen/-wischen von Text. Das AFX-Projekt poste ich heut Abend. Vielleicht nützt Dir das was, vinc5nt. Und sei Dir sicher, dass AEX genug Potential bietet um professionelle Ergebnisse zu erzielen.

Gruß


----------



## Bypass41 (26. Juni 2003)

Schau mal hier. Ist nicht schlecht gemacht.

http://www.creativecow.net/articles/lind_tobias/spooky_film_title/index.html

Den hier könnte man modifizieren. Auch sehr schön:

http://www.creativecow.net/articles/polevoy_george/flowing_title/index.html

Und nocheinen:

http://www.creativecow.net/articles/unguren_ben/shatter/index.html

Gruß


----------



## vinc5nt (26. Juni 2003)

Wow... das sind alles geile dinger ... am Besten finde ich den aus der Mitte. Das hat wirklich Stil! 
Die seite scheint mir sowieso "recht brauchbar"  zu sein. Vielen Dank in meinem Namen und ich denke auch in derer die sich vielleicht mal die gleiche Frage oder dem gleichen Problem stellen  
bin richtig happy ... ist mal ein richtig brauchbarer thread geworden


----------



## goela (5. Juli 2003)

Hier ist ein Tutorial, welches sehr nahe kommt was Du wolltest!

Sand


----------



## unistar (7. Juli 2003)

Hi Goela hi alle Adobe AE Profis,

wie mache ich das denn, wenn ich diesen Effekt in Verbindung mit Flash (5) realisieren möchte. Ich hab eine Fla mit Effekten und dann soll der zusätzlich rein. Bild für Bild Animation oder wie geht das ?

gruß

unistar


... der Effekt ist echt klasse - kann mir dann vielleicht auch jemand helfen, weil ich bin da noch so ein kleiner Nob


----------



## goela (7. Juli 2003)

Sorry, aber da solltest Du einen Experten mit Flash-Erfahrung fragen!
Kannst ihn ja auf das Tutorial verweisen, damit er weiss was Du meinst!


----------



## vinc5nt (8. Juli 2003)

Ich würde den Effekt normal mit AE machen und dann als .mov .avi .mpeg oder was weiß ich exportieren und die dann in Flash als clip einfügen und nach deinen Wünschen mit Flash offenlegen oder bedecken.


----------



## Tim C. (8. Juli 2003)

Warum nicht direkt aus AfterEffects als swf Datei exportieren ?


----------



## unistar (8. Juli 2003)

Hi,

vielen Dank vinc5nt. Denke ich werde das so wie du es mir gesagt hast machen. @ leuchte: Ja, es bleibt nur nicht bei diesem Effekt. Die anderen werde per Flash erzeugt. So jetzt muss ich nur noch das Sand Tutorial verstehen, weil in Sachen AE bin ich noch ein Nob. Hoffe ihr könnt mich ein wenig unterstützen.

gruß & thx

unistar


----------



## unistar (12. Juli 2003)

Hi,

wollte mich umbedingt ab nächster Woche an die Effekte, die hier gepostet wurden - habe aber schon ein paar Bedenken, dass ich das nicht so ganz verstehen werde. Hoffentlich kann ich ein bisschen auf eure Hilfe hoffen !

gruß

unistar


----------



## unistar (18. Juli 2003)

Hi,

ich weiss nicht genau, ob jemand das Tutorial hier schon gemacht hat, aber ich hab da mal ne Frage, weil ich komm nicht weiter.





> Create a new solid mask it off and animate its position over about 2 seconds.



Also ich hab die Text Komposition mit ner normalen Einstellungsebene und jetzt hab ich die Wind Komposition erzeugt, aber ich weiß nicht welche Ebenen Einstellung ich nehmen soll. Des weiteren weiss ich dann auch nichtwie ich das dann animieren soll  

Kann mir da vielleicht Jemand weiterhelfen ??

gruß

unistar


----------



## unistar (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von unistar _
> *Hi,
> 
> ich weiss nicht genau, ob jemand das Tutorial hier schon gemacht hat, aber ich hab da mal ne Frage, weil ich komm nicht weiter.
> ...





... oder muss ich da ne einfache Maske machen ??


----------



## unistar (23. Juli 2003)

... schade, das mir keiner weiterhelfen kann  wäre echt toll gewesen, wenn ich den Effekt hinbekommen hätte.


----------



## Bypass41 (23. Juli 2003)

Hi,

wo liegt Dein Problem. Du kannst Dir doch das Tutorial als Zip downloaden. Einfach die Augen ein wenig aufmachen.

Gruß


----------

